# garlic?



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I've come down with a pretty bad cold and have been taking garlic oil liquid gels from day one and managed to keep my usual severe sinus infection down to a minimum despite my whole family having the flu. Then I realized, I never thought to try garlic when my ratties get the sniffles or something like it. I know it won't cure a Uri or anything similar, but given at an early sign of illness, could this help them? 

I tried to research it and came up with some good things but not enough to convince me. Has any one tried garlic with their rats? I'm assuming the smell and taste is awful for them, it is to me too. That's why I have garlic "no smell, no taste" oil caps. But my family has used garlic for all kinds of things from cold sores to colds to full blown flu and my mom is not above putting an entire bundle of raw garlic into a pan of soup every now and then. And it seems to do us very well.
So I'm wondering, has anyone tried garlic or garlic oil with sneezes or colds with their rats? Did you use raw or garlic oil? And would there be a difference? I'm just very curious since its seemed to keep my usual severe yearly cold to a minimum this year. I wonder if it could help my rats in a pinch?


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to rats (getting our first babies at the end of the month) so had various questions for the breeder we're buying from. She's one of the best breeders here in Sweden with 25 years experience so I figure she knows what she's talking about.

Anyway, I asked her about the health of her rats and asked if they often get colds or URI's and she said that it has happened very, very rarely with her rats and said that a couple of times per month during the cold season, she boils up honey and crushed garlic, cools the liquid and strains the garlic pieces out of it then puts it in the rats' water bottles. Prevention rather than cure.... I plan on doing the same.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Garlic is generally good for rats but in different ways. Cooked garlic and garlic powder is very good for keeping parasites away and for the heart. Raw garlic and garlic cut, left for a minute to rest then warmed through its an immune system booster. Most rats will take garlic happily in food but aren't convinced on its own, especially raw. I wouldn't give them more than a clove each max in a week but garlic powder and dried garlic flakes are an easy way to add it to the dry mix.

I haven't tried garlic oil and is not something I've looked into much, I do give mine codliver oil capsules which they enjoy as an occasional oil boosting treat so they may take them whole


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I always give mine garlic for their health  . It works as well with rats as it does with people lol.

If it's for their immune system , it's best to chop the garlic up and let it sit, and not to cook it too long . When garlic is chopped and exposed to air, a chemical reaction takes place and actually increases it's Antimicrobial capabilities 

I've always done this when I'm feeling sick, and given it to my ratties, and I feel better very very quickly! The babies drink it from a spoon .

Garlic and herb soup

First, I chop garlic. Then 
I boil some chicken broth, turn it off. Then I take herbs from my garden (rosemary, sage,parsley, basil, oregano) and throw them in. 

Then I let it all steep together for a couple minutes until the temperature is just slightly too hot to drink (I don't wan too much of the garlics antimicrobial property destroyed) . Blend with chopped garlic and drink. I put several cloves... Yeah the stuff is strong.

Yes , brush your teeth and shower and chew gum the day after , lol..

Anyways I've been doing this for years, and it works like a charm! 
You can also just carefully peel the clove without piercing any membrane underneath and just swallow it whole...

There's tons and tons of info on it but here's just one.. http://home.howstuffworks.com/garlic10.htm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arctander (10 mo ago)

Common cold is a virus. (adenovirus sp.). While fresh garlic is a good antimicrobial and will lower your blood pressure, it has not shown antiviral properties. Furthermore most mammals including cows love the taste of garlic. I would expect garlic to be appealing to rats. 



Andyurgay said:


> I've come down with a pretty bad cold and have been taking garlic oil liquid gels from day one and managed to keep my usual severe sinus infection down to a minimum despite my whole family having the flu. Then I realized, I never thought to try garlic when my ratties get the sniffles or something like it. I know it won't cure a Uri or anything similar, but given at an early sign of illness, could this help them?
> 
> I tried to research it and came up with some good things but not enough to convince me. Has any one tried garlic with their rats? I'm assuming the smell and taste is awful for them, it is to me too. That's why I have garlic "no smell, no taste" oil caps. But my family has used garlic for all kinds of things from cold sores to colds to full blown flu and my mom is not above putting an entire bundle of raw garlic into a pan of soup every now and then. And it seems to do us very well.
> So I'm wondering, has anyone tried garlic or garlic oil with sneezes or colds with their rats? Did you use raw or garlic oil? And would there be a difference? I'm just very curious since its seemed to keep my usual severe yearly cold to a minimum this year. I wonder if it could help my rats in a pinch?


----------

